# Pistons @ Cavaliers | Eastern Conference Finals - Game 4 | May 29th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 4*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(2-1) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (1-2)*

_*Tuesday, May 29th, 2007*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*​
*•* If Cleveland continues to use the line up of Sasha and Gibson with LeBron on the court, the Pistons need to change their defense because Cleveland is opening the court up for LeBron to attack. Unless Detroit wants to dare the Cavs' players to hit those perimeter shots again, it appears that Cleveland has found an answer to softening up Detroit's defense. 

*•* The Pistons need to have a better game from Hamilton and Billups. Both players should bounce back helping the Pistons roll better in Game 4.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*​
*•* LeBron needs to play strong in Game 4 like he did in Game 3. To beat The James Rules, LeBron must find that perfect balance of scoring and passing. 

*•* Coach Brown made it clear in the press conference that the brief injury Larry Hughes sustained was the sole reason he was out of the game. If the coach hasn't learned that letting Gibson get more play is a good strategy, Cleveland might revert to old sets and combinations from Games 1 and 2. What Cleveland needs to do is build off the positives from Game 3.

*OVERVIEW*​
Cleveland must continue to hold serve and protect the home court. It is all or nothing at this point. Go Cavs!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Hughes suffers torn plantar fascia, likely out for Game 4*

*Hughes suffers torn plantar fascia, likely out for Game 4*



> *CLEVELAND --* Larry Hughes of the Cleveland Cavaliers will likely miss Game 4 of the Eastern Conference finals after suffering a torn plantar fascia in his left foot during Game 3.
> 
> Hughes said the likelihood of him playing in Game 4 was "slim."
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I do not even know if this is a good thing or not. Its more PT for Gibson and Sasha, but of coures even when Hughes plays terrible mentally and phsically. He still plays great defense and when attacking the hoop is affective. I would however like to see Damon a little bit more, so we will see. I am assuming Snow gets the starting nod to defend Billups.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I guess we can only hope that Hughes isn't the only reason Chauncey is sucking.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would have loved to have Gibson starting and playing starting minutes with Hughes off the bench. Hughes off the bench with his abilities to defend multiple positions helps us a lot and still let us see Gibson/Sasha together for the fourth. With Larry hurt that almost guarantees for sure more Snow and who knows if Gibson misses a few shots whether he'll stick with Boobie. The other thing is foul trouble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I guess we can only hope that Hughes isn't the only reason Chauncey is sucking.


That and Hughes is our best ball-handler. I mean Larry isn't a world beater, but with our lack of depth losing him is kind of a blow..

If we get any foul trouble with Gibson/Sasha we'll be screwed down the stretch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I do not even know if this is a good thing or not. Its more PT for Gibson and Sasha, but of coures even when Hughes plays terrible mentally and phsically. He still plays great defense and when attacking the hoop is affective. I would however like to see Damon a little bit more, so we will see. I am assuming Snow gets the starting nod to defend Billups.


I'd like to see more Boobie on Billups. He has done a tremendous job in the stints they have been matched up. The main problem would be potential foul trouble, as Billups will certainly get the benefit of the doubt on calls.


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

i hope they activate shannon brown...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

TheGodfather said:


> i hope they activate shannon brown...


He won't actually play even if he's activated.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think you have to start Snow because with Snow and Jones the only guards off the bench there is no spark. At least with Gibson off the bench we have a spark along with AV.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'd rather just start the better player, which at this point is Dan Gibson. I wouldn't mind seeing him go for about 40 minutes tonight. I know he can do it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brandname said:


> He won't actually play even if he's activated.


True. He'd only be an emergency 6 fouls to use if by chance he saw action. But from Shannon's perspective, maybe sitting closer on the bench with the team and actually wearing the Cavs' uniform for a change will make him a better cheerleader.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'd rather just start the better player, which at this point is Dan Gibson. I wouldn't mind seeing him go for about 40 minutes tonight. I know he can do it.


To be honest Snow will hit that elbow and baseline jumper at a better rate than Hughes. And will attack the basket at a better rate, eventhough they both cannot finish at the rim. If they snag off Snow I have no problem him shootin jumpers 12 feet and in. The only thing that bothers me is when he is just dribblin around in the side/wing getting a pick and roll with our post players. 

I am guessin he will go with Snow so we have some spark off the bench, but the majority of the minutes will go to Gibson.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Also playing limit minutes Snow will/can push the ball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> T*o be honest Snow will hit that elbow and baseline jumper at a better rate than Hughes.* And will attack the basket at a better rate, eventhough they both cannot finish at the rim. If they snag off Snow I have no problem him shootin jumpers 12 feet and in. The only thing that bothers me is when he is just dribblin around in the side/wing getting a pick and roll with our post players.
> 
> I am guessin he will go with Snow so we have some spark off the bench, but the majority of the minutes will go to Gibson.


That's gotta be the most depressing thing I've ever read, lol.


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

On the defensive end its a good look for Snow, but this is one of the best offensive and defensive teams in the NBA i don't think he could give us what we would be lacking from Hughes on the offensive end, I hope he plays one of his best games tonight because I really haven't seen anything impressive from him his whole time with the Cavalier Franchise.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't see the big deal: Hughes isn't playing, sure he's a big time name on the Cavs, and someone will have to step up in his place......but even when Hughes is on the floor, doesn't someone have to step up anyways???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm kind of nervous about this game for some reason. Hard to really enjoy it because there is so much riding on this one....LBJ needs to come out and set the tone early.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is everybody cool w/ the Refs, tonight? I think it's a good core


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

even Jordan couldn't travel the way LBJ does...lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good energy early! Need to build a lead here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron a little too excited early

Feed Drew while he's hot!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Wallace didn't even try


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Solid 1st qtr. Gave up some open looks but solid offensively


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland up 26-22 after the opening quarter. Go Cavs!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by Boobie


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron had serious ups on that one. Nice!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BOobie and the King!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie Time! Boobie! Back-to-back baskets!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a great pickup Boobie turned out to be.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice lay up by Z upclose. I always loved the Z who got garbage points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie is really running the show out there


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Great pick up by LBJ for the score.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leds 50-43 at halftime. Cleveland MUST avoid the usual 3rd quarter letdown.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't lay an egg in this 3rd qtr. Play a solid qtr and we can go into the 4th with a double digit lead, rested Lebron, and the drivers seat.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Classic 3rd quarter problems.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Boobie returns and hits the 3. Thank you Boobie!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Keep being fearless BOOBIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big 3 by Marshall.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by 2 points after the third quarter of play 65-67.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFL

LBJ THE NEXT JORDAN 

earth to lebron..its the conference finals your sposed to do something 

I`ve never seen such an un-clutch player in my life

Like Flav said...Dont believe the hype !!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm glad Marshall finished that shot. Nice.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> ROFL
> 
> LBJ THE NEXT JORDAN
> 
> ...


LBJ is doing something and us Cleveland fans have said ever since he came into the league that he plays nothing like Jordan, Kobe or any of those guys. LeBron is himself and that's what I love. He's unique. 

This anti-clutch stuff is sorta played out. Let's let this game wind down first. 

Thanks for your post. Good day.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Himself being the guy who does a nifty stutterstep or between the legs dribble at the top of the key and then throwes the ball away and watches somebody else brick it ???

I guess LBJ just chose no 23 because he liked the numbers eh ...........

This is quite possibly the worst conference finals in nba history

LOL @ donyell trying to guard mcdyess down low also


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> Himself being the guy who does a nifty stutterstep or between the legs dribble at the top of the key and then throwes the ball away and watches somebody else brick it ???
> 
> I guess LBJ just chose no 23 because he liked the numbers eh ...........
> 
> ...


Dude, I'm not going back and forth with you on this. LBJ has actually picked up his play in the 4th after having a disappointing 3rd. 

So leave it alone.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Good surge by Cleveland. They must continue to fight because this game is every bit as must-have as the last.


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

who is that grey haired black guy they keep showing. Is he an actor from Cleveland or something (he looks familiar)?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew "Go To" Gooden. LOL Nice. Keep hitting those shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

adomis82 said:


> who is that grey haired black guy they keep showing. Is he an actor from Cleveland or something (he looks familiar)?


James Pickens Jr. is an actor on the hit show _Grey's Anatomy._ He plays the role of Dr. Richard Webber, the chief of surgery. He is also a Cleveland native.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow. This is going to be another close finish. Buckle your seatbelts. Cleveland needs to be aggressive for at least another possession and score, all while keeping the lead, before going into conservative, shut down mode.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I am shocked Billups took that 3. He probably wanted the foul more than the actual shot itself. Risky basketball. If you get fouled, you try to hit the 3 and go for the 4-point play. Live by the sword, die by the sword.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Clutch free throws for James.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 91, Detroit 87*


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

congrats on the win cavs fans 

enjoy it while you can

anybody wishing to bet ucash on cleveland to win the series at odds of 2 to 1 please contact me ... no limit


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

CLEVELANDDDDDDDDDDD YESSIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:yay:


----------



## TheGodfather (Mar 9, 2006)

great game.momentum continues to build up for the Cavs.gotta carry it over to game 5.stay focused.motivated.game 5 is like a must win situation.u don't wanna play another game 7 in detroit like last year.go Cavs.show u can win on the road in this ECF.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Good win...but I don't know if Gooden/Gibson can carry on that level of play over the next two games.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

www.starbury.com said:


> ROFL
> 
> LBJ THE NEXT JORDAN
> 
> ...


oops


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Man that's the best part about this playoff run right there. The haters are just SALIVATING over the chance to knock James off his pedastal thinking the Pistons would wipe us off the floor. You see it immediately whenever he struggles they pop up out of the woodwork waiting to pounce. 

LOL you can imagine how angry folks like 23AJ were when Lebron has been drilling jumpers and making FT's down the stretch? LOL.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Man that's the best part about this playoff run right there. The haters are just SALIVATING over the chance to knock James off his pedastal thinking the Pistons would wipe us off the floor. You see it immediately whenever he struggles they pop up out of the woodwork waiting to pounce.
> 
> LOL you can imagine how angry folks like 23AJ were when Lebron has been drilling jumpers and making FT's down the stretch? LOL.


:rofl:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also while we won this game, Mike Brown made some VERY questionable moves. 

- Why is he playing Eric Snow on the last few offensive possessions? He got away with it this time...

- What the hell are we doing in the 3rd qtr? How about you set up some plays to get Lebron the rock in the post rather than Z who frankly is better shooting a J than trying to back down his man in the block. 

- Why is he playing DJ against Billups? At all?

Lastly it would be great to see Boobie given more freedom to attack off the bounce and create as a TRUE PG as well.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Drew "Go To" Gooden. LOL Nice. Keep hitting those shots.


 I loved after that nickname was busted out that Gooden had a brainfart and proceeded to drive to the cup from the 3 point line like he was a guard. Proceeded to have his weak stuff thrown back at him.

All kidding aside Gooden was money with his jumper tonight. Thank God our brilliant coach decided to bring him back in instead of sticking with Marshall. Man was Marshall awful: McDyess was playing like he did back in Denver when Yell was in there.

Also what was coach thinking with Hughes in the third and going with Snow on an offensive possesion? Mind boggling. Jones should have been in that play and he should have played Snow against Billups when it was butt ****ing obvious that hughes was a bigger waste then usual


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OT: Do you think LeBron can stop making that "holy **** that smells awful" face every time he does something good or walking to the bench for timeouts? The world would be a better place to not watch that 5-10 times a game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> OT: Do you think LeBron can stop making that "holy **** that smells awful" face every time he does something good or walking to the bench for timeouts? The world would be a better place to not watch that 5-10 times a game.


I think LeBron's too expressive to stop doing that. Maybe he'll switch up with something different in the future. But from watching him lately, he's just a major extrovert and those types can't keep it in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope the Cavs can pull this off.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> When the Eastern Conference Finals started last week I was in the managed expectations and perspective business. No matter what happened to the Cavs, it would benefit them, I said. Even in a conversation I had with general manager Danny Ferry a day after Game 2 and he was still down from the near miss, I was telling him what he already knew, that the early troubles would build the foundation for success in the future. He agreed through gritted teeth, but quickly pointed out he still felt his team could win this now. I was not sure it would be this immediate. What's happening now is still benefiting them a great deal, but now it surely seems they've got a real good chance to win this series.
> Not just because they held serve at home, winning Game 4, to make it 2-2. But because they are continuing to take away the Pistons strengths game after game while LeBron James plays better and better. It is well known that it only takes one game to turn a playoff series and the Pistons have an excellent chance to re-grasp control in Game 5. But there were a lot of people, especially who reside in greater Detroit, who honestly thought this series would be a sweep. There was a general belief in some areas, though never here, that last year what happened was the more the Pistons fault and not the Cavs success. In other words, there wasn't respect. Well hear this, the Pistons are really trying and still not beating the Cavs right now.
> More on the game...
> --I was shocked Larry Hughes tried to play on the foot. I'm not sure if they could give him a strong pain killer or what. He told me he asked the Cavs doctors about a Cortisone shot but that it wouldn't help with this kind of injury. My guess is he had a handful of Advil and some adrenaline working. He wasn't able to do much and he was a total disaster after halftime, but him being out there enabled Daniel Gibson's minute load to be kept reasonable. Plus it was an emotional lift to his teammates. Emotion means a lot to the Cavs.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2007/05/this_thing_just.html


----------



## ManiacInsane (Jul 29, 2006)

Lets Get It!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brian Windhorst said:


> But there were a lot of people, especially who reside in greater Detroit, who honestly thought this series would be a sweep. There was a general belief in some areas, though never here, that last year what happened was the more the Pistons fault and not the Cavs success. In other words, there wasn't respect. *Well hear this, the Pistons are really trying and still not beating the Cavs right now.*


BAM!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Great article on LeBron. 



> DREW SHARP: Let James save world after he saves NBA
> Criticism of star petty, ridiculous
> May 29, 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ agree with the article. HOw many times have people *****ed about players being selfish and team oriented through the years. Now we have a player who like to pass and get his teammates involved even at the end of games and suddenly people forgot about Magic and want him to be Jordan.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I really liked the Drew/Lebron drive and kick action. 

In fact I really think instead of establishing Z early in halves, we should give Gooden the post touches. When he hits a few shots he tends to really get rolling on both sides. It also keeps Wallace/McDyess - the only Piston shotblockers - hesitant to leave their man to help.


----------

